# riccia dying?



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

i got some riccia that was nice and green so i tied it to some driftwood using thread and now i got one patch that looks a really light green.

they are in a 20gal high
96w coralife 
eheim 2213
diy co2 through a powerhead
8hrs of light 
seachem flourish
seachem excel
seachem iron 
all dosed according to seachem's dosage calculator sized down for my tank.
~24ppm of co2
5 guppies
5 threadfin rainbows
2 baby albino bushynose plecos
1 tiger pleco
1 hi-fin banded baby


is there a die of period or am i the one responsible for killing them?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I think all plants would go through a transition period where they need to get used to different water parameters than what they are used too. But riccia for me, once it turning light green and yellow, the majority of the piece becomes dead. I also notice spraying Excel directly on this plant will negatively affect it.









 Poor quality picture, but you can see yellow dead patches mixed with light green.

I suggest, let it grow out for a week, and save whatever green portions you can and "replant" them. In a short time, even a few strands will blossom into a bouquet of pearling riccia.

-John N.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Also, with that much light and CO2, you need to dose Nitrates (NO3) and Phosphates (PO4).

Currently you're only dosing microelements so your riccia may be starving...


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

i have the the macros coming and will be dosing that as well.

right now i also have a problem with a bunch of strands floating around


----------

